# The Sandy Bridge Pentium Review: G850, G840, G620 & G620T Tested



## Cilus (Aug 23, 2011)

Guys, check out the review of Sandybridge based entry level Pentium processors review in 
AnandTech - The Sandy Bridge Pentium Review: G850, G840, G620 & G620T Tested

The conclusion is still favoured to AMD Athlon II X3 440. Intel processors deliver better performance compared to same number of core based AMD processors despite any clock speed advantage of AMD processors. But in multi-threaded environment, the tri core Athlon II X3 is ahead of the whole lineup of Intel Pentium processors due to its extra third core.

As per Toms Hardware


> If you're building a machine to do offline 3D rendering, multithreaded compiling or video transcoding then AMD continues to deliver the best performance per dollar. It's in the lighter, less threaded workloads that the Pentium pulls ahead. If you're building more of a general use system (email, web browsing, typical office applications and even discrete GPU gaming), the Pentium will likely deliver better performance thanks to its ILP advantages. What AMD has offered these past couple of years is an affordable way to get great multithreaded performance for those applications that need it.



In GPU performance, its competetor is A6 based Liano GPU and also A8, since it is only $20 higher than the A8 and offers 8-10% CPU and 20% of GPU performance boost.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice review. Ty for posting.


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

Frankly speaking, if gaming at any level is one of the criteria of buying a new PC, one should completely stay away from dual core CPUs. Intel still have the lead in per core performance, but with most of games these days are optimized for quad cores, there's no point getting anything less than that.

I think, these Pentiums are more lined up for OEMs and would be good for office computers. In that context, Llano is a fairly good product and should only get better with Trinity. AMD should really think hard to drop the low-end discrete Radeons completely, even though that means losing some sales to nVIDIA. They have a great concept and they should back it with proper marketing and all.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice review!!


----------



## Prajyot (Aug 28, 2011)

Intel is always better unless your are gamer


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2011)

^^ this is not always true 



Skud said:


> Frankly speaking, if gaming at any level is one of the criteria of buying a new PC, one should completely stay away from dual core CPUs. Intel still have the lead in per core performance, but with most of games these days are optimized for quad cores, there's no point getting anything less than that.



nicely said and thanks a lot to Cilus for sharing this


----------

